# Pro Gravel Racing- Pro Cyclists New Business Frontier???



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

https://www.velonews.com/2020/01/gr...ge-a-new-business-model-for-u-s-racing_503593

I have always questioned the World Tour’s business model and over reliance on sponsors. It might just work for gravel though.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> https://www.velonews.com/2020/01/gr...ge-a-new-business-model-for-u-s-racing_503593
> 
> I have always questioned the World Tour’s business model and over reliance on sponsors. It might just work for gravel though.


hope it doesn't work well in the gravel scene - it will destroy what's cool about gravel races. So far, we've been fortunate enough to keep USAC out of it......


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Srode said:


> hope it doesn't work well in the gravel scene - it will destroy what's cool about gravel races. So far, we've been fortunate enough to keep USAC out of it......


I wouldn’t necessarily be so quick to jump to that conclusion to be honest. It really depends on the rider. Pros and former pros have been riding these events for a while and regular folks are still having a blast. For instance, Ted King, Alison Tetrick, and others have been great for the gravel scene by most standards. Their presence has increased popularity and money in the events. TJ Eisenhart is another example of a pro approaching the transition with the right mindset. He is looking to fit in rather than disrupt. 

https://www.velonews.com/2020/01/gr...team-with-innovative-sponsorship-model_503574

The only downside I can really see is that if you were planning to win one of the major gravel races as a self supported rider, it’s getting a lot tougher to do that. Other than that, everyone seems to be having a good time even with sponsored pros being present.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

What has been cool about theas e rides and races was that anyone could enter and ride...even if they didnt want to really race.

The entry fees have gone nuts. $100 to $150 for one day of riding...with no support or food, on public roads.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Marc said:


> What has been cool about theas e rides and races was that anyone could enter and ride...even if they didnt want to really race.
> 
> The entry fees have gone nuts. $100 to $150 for one day of riding...with no support or food, on public roads.


I hear ya, but increased popularity of anything almost always results in higher prices, right? Plus, aren’t there still a number of races all over the country that fit that description? Most importantly, you and your friends could easily ride the same exact route anytime before or after the race for free, so I kind of think the issue is a bit of an overstatement. This thing has taken off, it’s never going to be what it was, just like Zwift or Disneyland for that matter. What I appreciate is that many pros and organizers appear to be working hard at trying to balance growth and staying true to the culture.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Count Boswell in as well apparently. 

https://cyclingtips.com/2020/01/the-crash-that-ended-one-career-and-started-another/


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> I wouldn’t necessarily be so quick to jump to that conclusion to be honest. It really depends on the rider. Pros and former pros have been riding these events for a while and regular folks are still having a blast. For instance,


I don't mind them showing up, it's kind of cool to see what they can do with the courses. What I don't like the idea of is the race becoming all about the pros instead of the general population that rides. Sponsors etc can all be done behind the scene's without much damage to the race. When prize money starts going up, the rules become much more important and soon behind that drug tests and then here comes USAC to support all of it. Its the natural progression if allowed to move on it's own. USAC is already trying to get into Gravel and if they did, hold on to your wallet, prices will go way up. DK200 and SBTGRVL etc are already in the $250 range for entry fees alone, much higher and it will become more exclusive, not the right direction IMHO and it could really change the vibe of these events.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Srode said:


> I don't mind them showing up, it's kind of cool to see what they can do with the courses. What I don't like the idea of is the race becoming all about the pros instead of the general population that rides. Sponsors etc can all be done behind the scene's without much damage to the race. When prize money starts going up, the rules become much more important and soon behind that drug tests and then here comes USAC to support all of it. Its the natural progression if allowed to move on it's own. USAC is already trying to get into Gravel and if they did, *hold on to your wallet, prices will go way up*. DK200 and SBTGRVL etc are already in the $250 range for entry fees alone, much higher and it will become more exclusive, not the right direction IMHO and it could really change the vibe of these events.


I'm not sure there's an economy for that, TBH.

The big rides are already approaching the point you either need to be a lawyer/dentist or _sponsored _to ride them. Between the entry fee, no SAG, no body-wagon for DNF, no food/nutrition....and that is before you break/wear-out parts on them. One of my camp circle did LR100 and DK100 one year....he racked up $300 worth of bottom brackets and other miscellaneous busted/worn-out hardware riding those gravel grinders....nevermind entry fees....nutrition either.

Gravel Worlds this year is $100USD in fees. Figure another $50 in nutrition at a minimum. One of my mates wants me to ride it again--not for $100 for one day of "fun", that is practically BDSM with no support at all. It begs the question, "WTF are you expecting people to pay for?!"


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Srode said:


> I don't mind them showing up, it's kind of cool to see what they can do with the courses. What I don't like the idea of is the race becoming all about the pros instead of the general population that rides. Sponsors etc can all be done behind the scene's without much damage to the race. When prize money starts going up, the rules become much more important and soon behind that drug tests and then here comes USAC to support all of it. Its the natural progression if allowed to move on it's own. USAC is already trying to get into Gravel and if they did, hold on to your wallet, prices will go way up. DK200 and SBTGRVL etc are already in the $250 range for entry fees alone, much higher and it will become more exclusive, not the right direction IMHO and it could really change the vibe of these events.


I definitely hope it doesn’t become a USAC thing. I’ve been through that with crits and that culture is completely incompatible with gravel IMO. I really don’t think the people running gravel races want that though, so I am still in the so far so good crowd. What’s happened so far is more good than bad and the fact that some major races are so against rules that they are unwilling to regulate the use of aero bars is a good sign. The smaller events should be there for the traditionalists and those that don’t want to spend big as well. 

Personally, I am not into gravel riding for the organized events. I am happiest rolling with 2-10 people I enjoy being around to be honest. Events can be cool too, they’re just not a big priority for me, so the upside of having pros help companies push the envelope on technology development and increasing coverage for the sport outweigh the cons for me.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wahoo has actually launched a full gravel team apparently. It includes former World Tour pros Boswell and Stetina and current major gravel players like Strickland and Rockwell. 

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/wahoo-launch-gravel-team-former-worldtour-pros-446679


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

How much of a living could a pro make at as a gravel racer? What is it worth to a sponsor? There aren't any spectators, they're by definition in out of the way places, there's little to no media coverage. They're riding on boring roads for the most part, who'd want to watch it? 

I can see the appeal as a rider, I like riding in the dirt, I don't like riding with cars. I've even entered a gravel event and although it's not my scene, I get why people are into them. But watch one? No way.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

harryman said:


> How much of a living could a pro make at as a gravel racer? What is it worth to a sponsor? There aren't any spectators, they're by definition in out of the way places, there's little to no media coverage. They're riding on boring roads for the most part, who'd want to watch it?
> 
> I can see the appeal as a rider, I like riding in the dirt, I don't like riding with cars. I've even entered a gravel event and although it's not my scene, I get why people are into them. But watch one? No way.


It’s a different game entirely and I don’t think sponsors are trying to reach spectators, I think they are targeting participants all over the globe. This will probably mostly attract fitness and cycling industry related sponsorships because it allows them to interact directly with potential clients that clearly actually do the stuff. I doubt you will see the likes of McLaren or Ineos involved, but you could see lots of companies like Wahoo, Enve, Garmin, and bike brands spend big on gravel sponsorships because it can lead to direct exposure with a target audience.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Colin Strickland explains his decision to commit to gravel racing. 

https://www.velonews.com/2020/01/gr...s-roubaix-and-ef-pro-cycling-heres-why_503749


----------

